
West Africa First Mirror Project Is Making Open-Source Software Easier to Access - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/09/01/west-africas-first-mirror-project-is-making-open-source-software-easier-to-access-in-nigeria/?utm_content=buffer35cc0&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
finid
> ...has announced the launch of the Nigerian Mirror Project, which is
> bringing free and open-source content closer to end-users in West Africa
> through servers physically hosted in the country.

From what I've been told, most places in Nigeria get about 4 hours of
electricity per day. A data center in a place like that must be really,
really, expensive to maintain.

